# Can Kwame be a star?



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

that bothers me. they always bring up his athleticism...steven hunter is quite athletic as i recall. kwame isn't exactly amare in terms or athleticism...he doesn's have a post game, doesn't have a game...period. lackluster numbers in the soft-interior east. they blame his development on arenas and larry taking all the shots...well kobe is not exactly more pass-happy than either of them. phil jackson can't make kobe pass the ball either. if he couldn't get him to do it in the finals, he hella sure wont get him to do it in the regular season. 

kwame CANNOT guard the elite (*edit). he is soft as hell. he is not as fast as they make him to be. i can't wait till his childish attitude makes another soap opera in the LA media. arenas was more of a teammate in terms of helping his off-court attitude in quiet little washington than kobe will be in crazy LA. kobe doesnt really talk to his teammates off court. arenas was always there for kwame (i heard he even had to pick him up from his house to carry him to practice several times...i dont see kobe doing that). kwame just isn't good. he will never be an all-star laker fans...especiall in the west. lay off the pipe.

i can't wait to watch him try to take it up strong and get his ball pounded by tim duncan and KG. he has not concept of man, or team defense. i'm gonna watch in glee when tony parker and gino zooms past mckie and kobe (because kobe has never really been able to guard manu...cant really stay in front of him with that overrated defense) and kwame is caught guarding his own man with his back to the play as the easy 2 points gets scored...this is gonna be a fun season.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Can Kwame be a Star?*

I wonder how long mods will let this thread go


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Can Kwame be a Star?*

whats wrong with it? its providont a point of view that warrants an arguement. just because you don't like the topic doesn't mean it should be locked. just chill dude


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Can Kwame be a Star?*

I think tone wone's point is that generalizing entire fan bases (i.e. "why do laker fans think...") is usually frowned upon. I don't think anyone would have a problem with you arguing that Kwame won't be a star from a pure basketball standpoint.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Can Kwame be a Star?*

I fixed the title and edited the generalization.


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

You're comparing Kwame Brown, let me understand this, Kwame Brown to Kevin Garnett and Tim Duncan.

That's rediculous. Kwame has the potential to be a star, he just plays erratic. He can run the floor like a guard and leaps higher than KG - which is incredable for a big man. I think his measurements are 6'11" 245 lbs. 8% body fat. The kid has everything going for him, except a system that works to his potential. The triangle offense is prefect for big men, it works the ball into the post or to the wings. Kwame with the ball in his hands, means more scoring in the post and more confidence to play better defense in the post (positioning for rebounds, poking at balls for steals and blocks). He has out of this world talent, just not a high basketball IQ. That's why I laughed when I read you comparing Kwame to KG and Tim, they have two of the highest basketball IQ's in the league, I think Kwame's is just above Artest's. Read a few quotes from Phil saying they're satisfied with 10 and 10, but will put him in position to put up 30 and 19. So there isn't any expectations to dominate in the post, but they'll put him in position to do so. I think learning from Pippen and Abdul-Jabber in training camp will have a positive effect on his career as a player. He's a very underrated passer too, not on par with Webber, but he made a few "what did I just see" passes before.

Kwame is inbetween Scrub and borderline All-star. His only prayer of making the team is by coaches vote.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

he's definitely got the tools, the skills, the physical attributes, and the athleticism to be a 20/10/3 player, however he looks more like a repeat of "Never Nervous Pervis" so far.


But saying he does not have the talent is simply WRONG...............he really DOES have the talent.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Garbage thread moved.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i didn't compare him to them. im saying that many laker fans say he can guard them and that he will be better than them or on their level. now that is rediculous. he will be a bum on LA just like he was in washington where he had more of a chance to shine


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> i didn't compare him to them. im saying that many laker fans say he can guard them and that he will be better than them or on their level. now that is rediculous. he will be a bum on LA just like he was in washington where he had more of a chance to shine


 I know of one person that said he can guard them. What is it with you people? I don't know of any who said that Kwame would be on their level. The optimistic predictions I have seen are 11ppg 8rpg. Stop generalizing Lakers fans.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Lakers fans would be happy if he was a solid contributor, no one is expecting him to be an all-star.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I think he *could* be an all-star, but I just don't know. So many have had the potential, just not the work ethic.

It's kinda like the Jermaine O'Neal situation. There are 2 differences from that situation that JO was in. JO wasn't expected so early to do awesome and Kwame was. The second thing is JO didn't have the time and Kwame did.

Here in L.A. he could start over and have that pressure to do well removed while still having the playing time. So Laker Fans know the possibility is there, but we're not saying he definitely will be a star.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

this thread should be locked


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> that bothers me....


Why the heck should it bother you? Should'nt you worry about your own team and your own players? It must be really eating you up from inside to start a thread about it, in addition to, insulting an entire fan base. I think your worried that the Lakers just got a little bit stronger by adding Kwame to the team. Geez...you take a photo with TD and all of the sudden your "star struck", he's like a god to you, worship the ground he walks on, your room is probably plastered with TD & Spurs posters, thus, every other player thats not a Spur is looked down upon and insulted especially with teams that have given the Spurs any real competition in the pass. Your team won the NBA championship, take it for what it's worth, bask in the moment, yea, you got bragging rights, you had it all summer, but this is a new season, new faces, new competition, when the season starts, your team is gonna start @ rock bottom like every other team in the nba and their gonna have to claw their way up to the top again. If it makes you feel any better, as a Laker fan, i predict the Spurs winning another championship, because i would rather have the championship trophy given to a West team rather than an East team....but i digress...back on topic...

I think the question that should be asked is, does Kwame Brown want to be a star? Being picked number 1 in the 2001 draft there was the pressure of becoming the star player for Washington, Everyone knows who the "Star" is on the Lakers. Realistically, under Phil Jackson's triangle system Kwame does not really need to be the other star player for the the team to flourish, but become more of a key role player instead. Don't get me wrong, Kwame has all the tools of becoming an all-star player in the future, (height, strength, handles, etc) but i don't think thats his mindset coming into a fresh new team. Heck, i'd be happy if he gives the team an average of 10 & 10. IMO, i still feel that Kwame is still a "diamond in the ruff" even though he's been in the NBA for a few years. He's matured considerably and has the "positive chi" from the Lakers orginization. 

Taken from a recent article: 

"Kwame's getting better,'' said Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, the NBA's leading career scorer who was brought in as an assistant coach to work with the Lakers' big men. 

"I don't think he really got coached prior to his coming here," Abdul-Jabbar said. ``I've noticed a great improvement in his defense in the last three days. He's willing to learn. What he's going to learn from Phil is going to take him a long way. And he's got a good attitude.''

Take it for what its worth, but i see Kwame staying with the Lakers orginization for a a while, sorta the "1-2 punch of the Lakers" the more he familiraizes himself with the system the better he'll get, the only problem is that he has 2 years to prove it. :gopray:

BTW, It would be interesting to see how Kwame would play with the likes of Tim Duncan & KG under a PJ's system. Just lets see how "soft" he really is....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I once saw an interview where Kobe said that he belives there are alot of players that can be superstars but they never have the oppurtinity due to management ..coaching...the offense...etc etc... I agree with him, I say yes Kwame can be a star maybe not this year but who knows..


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

All the players right now on the Lakers roster, this season is their chance to show what their made of. Mihm, Kwame, Lamar, Kobe, Mckie, Cook, Slava, Smush, Luke, Jumaine....all these guys have something to prove one way or another. Kwame Brown was in a "Gary Payton" situation where the offense in Washington was run n gun, while Kwame probaly more fit to play back to the basket. I really see Kwame producing at least 15pts 18 rbs and 1.5 blocks this season. Mihm isn't the greatest of scorers, Lamar will handle the ball a lot to get the offense initiated. KWAME will be our first option downlow if Lamar isn't in the paint, so KWAME this your CHANCE. Will Kwame be a Star? I don't know. Can Kwame be a star? Well if people didn't think he could be once, including Michael Jordan, he would've never been drafted #1 overall. :banana:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

18rbs? lay off the crack. ang kobe is wrong, not every player can be a star. everyone is not equally gifted, don't haVE THE SAME MENTALITY, coachability...etc. and how am i acting like TD is a god to me? we are from the same island. when he was home i asked him for a pic. yes i do have TD posters...just like some have kobe posters...no big deal. and it may not be as crazy here, but on lakersground some think he will be top 3. they gonna be disappointed


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lakers fans over-rate Brown. 

Yes, I said it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Please dont generalize Laker fans. Not all of us think that Brown is the second coming of Jermaine Oneal, but I do feel that Kwame is being underated. Dude hes only like 23!!


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

he is a 23 year old that is not that good. at one point marc jackson was 23 too.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

i guess we see the answer to this one...
18 rbs per game...LOL


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Maybe you should stop obsessing over the Lakers, and see how the spurs are doing. Your reminding me of the Kings fans from 3 years ago.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

everybody knows duncan2k5 is a laker hater


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Maybe if we pray enough?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

the thing is...i love when i say something, ppl bash me, and i end up being right. ive been saying kwame sucks, but some ppl never listen. i dont support ppl just because they are on a team i like. when i heard we were getting finley and van exel i was like WTF????? they are old and gonna mess up the chemistry...van exel goes crazy sometime and might do something stupid, fin shoots every shot he sees...the good thing is that POP isn't afraid to bench ANYONE...including duncan. can't say that about many other coaches ppl consider "grea" nowadays. Pop is underrated IMO...pll always talk about larry brown (plz) and "superstar Phil". as long as we keep winning under the radar i'll be happy. i only get worried when everyone considers us the favorites. ppl considered detroit the favorites last year in the finals, so we won. everytime we are favorites...we lose...go figure


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is that you in that pic dunkan2k5? The one in your sig..


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kwame won't be a star player until he improves his work ethic. He has all the tools; big strong built, athleticism, runs the floor well, etc. He needs to better understand how to put his talent into his play.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Kwame won't be a star player until he improves his work ethic. He has all the tools; big strong built, athleticism, runs the floor well, etc. He needs to better understand how to put his talent into his play.


Agreed...and well said! However, Kwame must learn how to dribble and catch a pass first!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The question was can Kwame be a star? Yes he can if he works his *** off and changes his attitude.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> i guess we see the answer to this one...
> 18 rbs per game...LOL


That was most probably a typo. Reckon he meant 8 rpg.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Please dont generalize Laker fans. Not all of us think that Brown is the second coming of Jermaine Oneal, but I do feel that Kwame is being underated. *Dude hes only like 23!!*



if thats the case why are people giving up on Robert Swift whos ONLY 19? and Darius Miles whos 24? how bout Darko whos 20? Why are people writing off Yaroslav Korolev as a bust at the age of 18? . . . . . . . .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> if thats the case why are people giving up on Robert Swift whos ONLY 19? and Darius Miles whos 24? how bout Darko whos 20? Why are people writing off Yaroslav Korolev as a bust at the age of 18? . . . . . . . .


 I dont know......Why are they? :whatever:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> i didn't compare him to them. im saying that many laker fans say he can guard them and that he will be better than them or on their level. now that is rediculous. he will be a bum on LA just like he was in washington where he had more of a chance to shine


why when people say "laker fans say this"... i never know what laker fans they are talking about...

Laker fans say Kobe is better than Jordan

Laker fans say that kwame canguard Duncan

Laker fans say that they will win the title...

it seems to me that the only people that ever say this are laker "HATERS"


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Is that you in that pic dunkan2k5? The one in your sig..


yea it is...thats when he came home last summer i asked him for a pic


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> why when people say "laker fans say this"... i never know what laker fans they are talking about...
> 
> Laker fans say Kobe is better than Jordan
> 
> ...


u should check out alkersground.net then...you would see some of the most ridiculous posts EVER. i give u guys credit for keeping it real most of the times


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> u should check out alkersground.net then...you would see some of the most ridiculous posts EVER. i give u guys credit for keeping it real most of the times


Well, that's only to be expected of a pro-lakers forum (or any other pro-[insert team] forum, where the majority of posters are extremely biased). If it bothers you so much, why go there then?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> yea it is...thats when he came home last summer i asked him for a pic


 That's an awesome pic. I have closeups with Ben Wallace, Joe Johnson, and Derek Fisher. I'm trying to expand upon that.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> That's an awesome pic. I have closeups with Ben Wallace, Joe Johnson, and Derek Fisher. I'm trying to expand upon that.


damn...all those players i hate...except Joe Johnson. thats cool tho. i only got 1 for now :brokenhea


----------

